# Show me your NON-BICYCLE bicycle parts.



## Bike from the Dead

Over on the Rat Rod Bikes forum, one guy started a thread there about using ordinary objects around the house on their custom bicycles. So I wanted to start a similar thread here. I want to see what sort of unorthodox objects and materials you either used or might use on a bicycle, and share some ideas of my own. Since I started this thread, I'll share pictures of most of my non-bicycle bicycle parts collection first.

- A 1930s Chevy e-brake I thought about using for a dummy engine/stealth cup holder idea, 
- Some classic car chrome and stainless trim to use for dressing up custom wood tanks,
- And some G-gauge train tracks to use as art deco trim.





- A '50s or '60s Oldsmobile hubcap (not sure how to use it yet)
- Various chrome door handles for fender ornaments
- Some piece for electrical? Saw it as either a funky headlight bucket or maybe a tank.
- Old air conditioning control that could be part of a neat decoration for a trike or pedal car
- Old rake head that could be used as fake fuel and electrical lines for that fake engine idea I mentioned earlier.












- Industrial light cages for either steampunk headlights and taillights or fake engine cylinders/stealth cup holders
- Valves for other steampunk decor
- Funnel (not sure how I'd use it yet.)
- Watering can spout for fake engine parts 




- Car trim and grill pieces (mostly VW) for dressing up custom tanks or fenders
- More valves and a gear for steampunk decor
- Some JC Higgins Colorflow headlight bezels that were in the same drawer as the rest of this stuff.








- Car and truck horn buttons for either tank decor, headlight covers or even headlight bezels
- Motorcycle gear for decor
- A plastic light lens from an emergency exit sign to use as a headlight lens
- Fence post toppers to use as headlight and taillight buckets
- Various automotive taillight and turn signal lenses to use for the same purpose on bikes
- Some 1964 Mercury Comet letters that I'd like to use on a bike made to look like my own 1964 Mercury Comet
















- More car trim, hood ornaments and accessories
- Steel toe boot caps for either tank decor or something else
- Tiller stars for wheel spinners








I wish I knew what these pieces were originally from. I pulled them off a '48-'54 Chevy truck hood, but I doubt they were a factory option.








- 3 small bread or cake pans my parents were going to throw away. I think I could cut them up and use them as decorative license plates, or maybe fake engine bits
- An old iron. Not sure how I'll use it, but it's got a good shape.
- A bunch of small random pieces that could be used for decor








- A pallet full of wood scraps and other bits and pieces that I got for free through either Craigslist or FB Marketplace
- An old rusted-out toolbox
- An old... heater? I don't know, but I think this would make a killer rat rod pedal car or go kart grill.
- Conduit and circuits for a more cyberpunk-inspired build








-Something I'm tinkering with now: 3 small glass decorative plates that I'm thinking of turning into some psychedelic headlight lenses. 








Well, that's the bulk of my collection of non-bicycle bicycle parts. Let me know what you would do with these parts, and feel free to share your own parts, pieces and ideas!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

I'd like to see how you eventually use that iron in a build !


----------



## Sevenhills1952

When all together just say you found Fred Sanford's bike.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## comet

I used half of a copper float out of an old toilet on this lamp. I always thought they would be good for making a tank


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> I'd like to see how you eventually use that iron in a build !



So would I! I just have to figure out where it'd look best...


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Sevenhills1952 said:


> When all together just say you found Fred Sanford's bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk



That may be something I do for my next custom bike.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

comet said:


> I used half of a copper float out of an old toilet on this lamp. I always thought they would be good for making a tank
> 
> View attachment 1306141



That whole lamp's made of unorthodox parts! I like it!


----------



## oldfart36




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

I like using things for their unintended purpose on custom bikes!! That's why I am always picking up unusual things I find on my wanderings.



The business end of a silver serving fork was used to attach the front of the rear fender on my 1919 Mead for example...


----------



## ian

I like the car door handles as fender ornaments.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

oldfart36 said:


> View attachment 1306277



Now _THAT'S _a trike! Does it actually work, or is it just yard art?


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I like using things for their unintended purpose on custom bikes!! That's why I am always picking up unusual things I find on my wanderings.View attachment 1306302
> 
> The business end of a silver serving fork was used to attach the front of the rear fender on my 1919 Mead for example...



It's those little details that make a bike stand out. That's a fine-looking bike you've got there!


----------



## Superman1984

Headlight & tail light lens from those 1st big box flat screen tvs. 




These are what produces the color for the projector. I also have some 1/2 domed magnifying lenses I intend to use as port hole bubbles in my wood tanks once I perfect the shaping & hollowing out the insides. They will be back lit via l.e.ds. I am also thinking of using the tv screens to do tanks & panels that can be tinted like tail lights & or lit. They would also make awesome shadow boxes for bicycle art ideas. I have Schwitt tons of repurpose ideas to make custom parts so if you ever have that interest post the bike & the parts you'd like to use on it.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Superman1984 said:


> Headlight & tail light lens from those 1st big box flat screen tvs. View attachment 1306362
> 
> These are what produces the color for the projector. I also have some 1/2 domed magnifying lenses I intend to use as port hole bubbles in my wood tanks once I perfect the shaping & hollowing out the insides. They will be back lit via l.e.ds. I am also thinking of using the tv screens to do tanks & panels that can be tinted like tail lights & or lit. They would also make awesome shadow boxes for bicycle art ideas. I have Schwitt tons of repurpose ideas to make custom parts so if you ever have that interest post the bike & the parts you'd like to use on it.



That is BRILLIANT parts-repurposing! I never would have even thought of looking at old big screen TVs for bike parts! 

Sounds like you've got a good variety of non-bicycle bicycle parts yourself! I'd love to see all those other parts and ideas you've got!


----------



## Superman1984

Bike from the Dead said:


> That is BRILLIANT parts-repurposing! I never would have even thought of looking at old big screen TVs for bike parts!
> 
> Sounds like you've got a good variety of non-bicycle bicycle parts yourself! I'd love to see all those other parts and ideas you've got!



Thanks. I will start sharing here. I am currently wire wheeling a Monark Rocket project bike so give me some time & I'll share ideas via repurpose parts. Great Thread Idea by the way.


----------



## oldfart36

Bike from the Dead said:


> Now _THAT'S _a trike! Does it actually work, or is it just yard art?



works, if you could reach the peddles, and peddle the weight.


----------



## 1motime

Great ideas!  Everyone should look at their junk pile a bit differently!


----------



## Superman1984

1motime said:


> Great ideas!  Everyone should look at their junk pile a bit differently!



Amen! 1 man's junk is another man's treasure jus' waiting to be that custom touch


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Superman1984 said:


> Thanks. I will start sharing here. I am currently wire wheeling a Monark Rocket project bike so give me some time & I'll share ideas via repurpose parts. Great Thread Idea by the way.



Sounds good! Thanks. I can't take all the credit though, as I was inspired by someone else's thread on ratrodbikes.com.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Bike from the Dead said:


> It's those little details that make a bike stand out. That's a fine-looking bike you've got there!




Thank you! Won Best Bike at the Denver Tweed ride last year & fits me like a custom road bike. I absolutely   LOVE riding it!


----------



## Eddieman

Fender Bomb


----------



## the tinker

Ok, here's a few bikes I made up and some of the crap I hung on them. Call them junkers, clunkers, rat rods or customs. You be the judge.


The "Cowboy bike" I found an old rocking horse on the curb. I knew the moment I seen it what I was going to do with it.






A prewar Schwinn motorbike. . . the tank is wood... and the handlebars has "cross brace clockometer" It's a Hudson trunk latch with a pocket watch and two 52 Monark fender rockets. Copper pipe for headers.


Another



motorbike with a wood tank. The wire is bell wire from my house. I made the latch and tank straps out of a hunk of copper sheathing. The tank door line I chiseled in. The hinge on the door bottom is a spoke with it's ends set into the wood. The dirt on both of these tanks, to distress them, is 80 year old New Departure grease. . . the worst of the worse.


Below is "8" ball, my favorite rider. I found an 8 ball in the trash. It's bolted to the carrier. The rear reflector is an old "blue dot" taillight lens. I think it's off a early 50's Olds.


I found some motorcycle saddlebags for 20 bucks at a garage sale.










50's Buick hood ornament on the Shelby.


Airplane from Wallmart on the Hawthorne's front fender. One Shot white enamel paint used for the pin stripes.






Double springers on the Monark 5 bar. 


Found a cast iron airplane in an antique shop.. .


It helps if you keep an inventory of spare parts. . .





Customs are fun. Every one of my bikes are turds. Started slaming them together in the late 50's. from curbside finds. Picked it up again 20 years ago to keep myself busy.


Bought a set of green fenders at a swap. Built a bike around them.


Things go better with Coke. . . 48 Huffman fenders....just in case you want to know. . .


41 Schwinn. Rattle can rustolium paint job on the tank. [For those of you that think that only the pro's can paint a tank] I nailed the tank to the south side of my house and left it to bake in the hot sun the entire summer, to fade the paint to match the original bike's finish. 



The wife a I went to Hawaii. . . thus, the "Tiki" bike.


 . . . the wife. God, I love that woman of mine. . .


The "General." Stock Rollfast with 1950 Shelby springer.

To build custom bikes you don't need expensive tools. Just imagination.




My neighbor, Brian. Brian's the dog.



Me on the Phantom. No custom there.


----------



## Superman1984

the tinker said:


> Ok, here's a few bikes I made up and some of the crap I hung on them. Call them junkers, clunkers, rat rods or customs. You be the judge.View attachment 1306623
> The "Cowboy bike" I found an old rocking horse on the curb. I knew the moment I seen it what I was going to do with it.View attachment 1306624View attachment 1306627
> 
> 
> A prewar Schwinn motorbike. . . the tank is wood... and the handlebars has "cross brace clockometer" It's a Hudson trunk latch with a pocket watch and two 52 Monark fender rockets. Copper pipe for headers.View attachment 1306626
> AnotherView attachment 1306628
> 
> motorbike with a wood tank. The wire is bell wire from my house. I made the latch and tank straps out of a hunk of copper sheathing. The tank door line I chiseled in. The hinge on the door bottom is a spoke with it's ends set into the wood. The dirt on both of these tanks, to distress them, is 80 year old New Departure grease. . . the worst of the worse.View attachment 1306629
> Below is "8" ball, my favorite rider. I found an 8 ball in the trash. It's bolted to the carrier. The rear reflector is an old "blue dot" taillight lens. I think it's off a early 50's Olds.View attachment 1306630
> I found some motorcycle saddlebags for 20 bucks at a garage sale.View attachment 1306645
> View attachment 1306657
> 
> 
> View attachment 1306631
> 50's Buick hood ornament on the Shelby.View attachment 1306632
> Airplane from Wallmart on the Hawthorne's front fender. One Shot white enamel paint used for the pin stripes.View attachment 1306646
> 
> View attachment 1306633
> Double springers on the Monark 5 bar. View attachment 1306637
> Found a cast iron airplane in an antique shop.. .View attachment 1306639
> It helps if you keep an inventory of spare parts. . .View attachment 1306648
> View attachment 1306649
> Customs are fun. Every one of my bikes are turds. Started slaming them together in the late 50's. from curbside finds. Picked it up again 20 years ago to keep myself busy.View attachment 1306656
> Bought a set of green fenders at a swap. Built a bike around them.View attachment 1306666
> Things go better with Coke. . . 48 Huffman fenders....just in case you want to know. . .View attachment 1306670
> 41 Schwinn. Rattle can rustolium paint job on the tank. [For those of you that think that only the pro's can paint a tank] I nailed the tank to the south side of my house and left it to bake in the hot sun the entire summer, to fade the paint to match the original bike's finish. View attachment 1306676
> 
> The wife a I went to Hawaii. . . thus, the "Tiki" bike.
> View attachment 1306680 . . . the wife. God, I love that woman of mine. . .View attachment 1306682
> The "General." Stock Rollfast with 1950 Shelby springer.
> 
> To build custom bikes you don't need expensive tools. Just imagination.
> 
> View attachment 1306625
> My neighbor, Brian. Brian's the dog.
> View attachment 1306674
> Me on the Phantom. No custom there.



I need an affordable Monark Springer; send me that and I will send you some 1 off custom parts   Seriously though I Need 1 for either a Monark bike or My Nirve Switchblade build. Either that or a Beehive CWC or a unique springer in general


----------



## the tinker

Send me the pillow that you dream on. . . What is affordable? Free?  Go to a swap. Even with the covid, they are still going on. I bought this one last month at a swap for 35 bucks. He had two of them. Also many others. Or, be patient, affordable springers and just about everything else comes up in the for sale section on the CABE. Place a want add on the CABE with what you will pay. I didn't place these photos to sell things.


----------



## Superman1984

the tinker said:


> Send me the pillow that you dream on. . . What is affordable? Free?  Go to a swap. Even with the covid, they are still going on. I bought this one last month at a swap for 35 bucks. He had two of them. Also many others. Or, be patient, affordable springers and just about everything else comes up in the for sale section on the CABE. Place a want add on the CABE with what you will pay. I didn't place these photos to sell things.View attachment 1306747



Hey hey hey at least it's a memory foam pillow! Lol. I know man it was for educational purposes only. The swaps here are like The Cabe; way out of my price range. $35-100 would be acceptable for me but unfortunately only vintage collectors & antique wanna be dealers that want to double or triple their profits locally. Anything more and I might as well buy a repop HD Monark springer ebay unit. Nice score though.


----------



## the tinker

sorry.. . Maybe I was too harsh.  If your wife looked like mine, you'd be the same way. Yes, I agree. Lots of sellers think what they have is gold, or maybe they really don't want to sell it. They look at the  prices on ebay and that's as far as their education goes. Maybe they bought it off the internet and overpaid for it and are trying to get their $ back. Some guys come to swaps with the same stuff, year after year. They have high prices on their stuff and complain that the swap was crap, because they didn't sell much. I can never figure them out. I hate hauling stuff around and think most of us feel the same way. I know what I paid for something and will accept offers. Sometimes, rarely, I take a bath on stuff. That means I'll deal, because I want to get rid of it, not haul it back home. This covid crap has ruined most of the swaps, but guys still have barn loads of stuff that they want to sell. Place a want ad in the CABE. for what you want. Don't worry about insulting someone.  As far as swaps go, if the swap says in the flyer that it starts at 10 am, be there at 5 am. with a flashlight.  I kid you not, when I go to a swap, I get there at 6, and there are guys[ and one particular lady, that everyone in the Midwest knows]  already buying and selling. All the bargains are gone by 7. I'm usually pretty much sold out by 10 and I leave at noon.  There are lots of good folks in this hobby, you'll get your springer for 50 bucks. . . somewhere soon.


----------



## Superman1984

the tinker said:


> sorry.. . Maybe I was too harsh.  If your wife looked like mine, you'd be the same way. Yes, I agree. Lots of sellers think what they have is gold, or maybe they really don't want to sell it. They look at the  prices on ebay and that's as far as their education goes. Maybe they bought it off the internet and overpaid for it and are trying to get their $ back. Some guys come to swaps with the same stuff, year after year. They have high prices on their stuff and complain that the swap was crap, because they didn't sell much. I can never figure them out. I hate hauling stuff around and think most of us feel the same way. I know what I paid for something and will accept offers. Sometimes, rarely, I take a bath on stuff. That means I'll deal, because I want to get rid of it, not haul it back home. This covid crap has ruined most of the swaps, but guys still have barn loads of stuff that they want to sell. Place a want ad in the CABE. for what you want. Don't worry about insulting someone.  As far as swaps go, if the swap says in the flyer that it starts at 10 am, be there at 5 am. with a flashlight.  I kid you not, when I go to a swap, I get there at 6, and there are guys[ and one particular lady, that everyone in the Midwest knows]  already buying and selling. All the bargains are gone by 7. I'm usually pretty much sold out by 10 and I leave at noon.  There are lots of good folks in this hobby, you'll get your springer for 50 bucks. . . somewhere soon.



I was kinda serious if you would trade but jus' being funny mostly.  I try not to take anything too seriously anymore; unless my family is involved. No wife or kids (other than a pitbully) here by the way. If a woman wants to marry me I'd have to question jus' how crazy is she & should I sleep with a gun under me. Lmfao. Thanks for the info on your local swaps. Maybe I need to jus' have you score me 1 and pay you back. Lol. Hell I may end up making 1 eventually outta repurposed parts. I have seen a few videos about the leaf springers & may try 1 out to see if it fits the builds. Hope You & the Wife have a Happy Thanksgiving. Ride Peacefully man


----------



## Bill in Bama

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I like using things for their unintended purpose on custom bikes!! That's why I am always picking up unusual things I find on my wanderings.View attachment 1306302
> 
> The business end of a silver serving fork was used to attach the front of the rear fender on my 1919 Mead for example...



Dang... that’s gutsy. My wife would be pissed! She guards her mothers silver set with her life!


----------



## Superman1984

Bill in Bama said:


> Dang... that’s gutsy. My wife would be pissed! She guards her mothers silver set!!!



Uhm don't use your wife's mother's silver. Bad Bill in Bama! Hahaha. Ebay, antique store and or just highly polish it to call it Silver. Lol. Even lead will polish.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Bill in Bama said:


> Dang... that’s gutsy. My wife would be pissed! She guards her mothers silver set!!!





Lol!!! I actually found this one(and a few others) at a yard sale. Think I gave about $1.00 for a handful of utensils.  Most stuff I find laying around on the ground for this kind of thing. The handles make cool coaster brake straps.


----------



## Greg M

Cheap bookend from Home Outfitters.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Greg M said:


> Cheap bookend from Home Outfitters.
> 
> View attachment 1308221
> 
> View attachment 1308222



Nice!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

the tinker said:


> Ok, here's a few bikes I made up and some of the crap I hung on them. Call them junkers, clunkers, rat rods or customs. You be the judge.View attachment 1306623
> The "Cowboy bike" I found an old rocking horse on the curb. I knew the moment I seen it what I was going to do with it.View attachment 1306624View attachment 1306627
> 
> 
> A prewar Schwinn motorbike. . . the tank is wood... and the handlebars has "cross brace clockometer" It's a Hudson trunk latch with a pocket watch and two 52 Monark fender rockets. Copper pipe for headers.View attachment 1306626
> AnotherView attachment 1306628
> 
> motorbike with a wood tank. The wire is bell wire from my house. I made the latch and tank straps out of a hunk of copper sheathing. The tank door line I chiseled in. The hinge on the door bottom is a spoke with it's ends set into the wood. The dirt on both of these tanks, to distress them, is 80 year old New Departure grease. . . the worst of the worse.View attachment 1306629
> Below is "8" ball, my favorite rider. I found an 8 ball in the trash. It's bolted to the carrier. The rear reflector is an old "blue dot" taillight lens. I think it's off a early 50's Olds.View attachment 1306630
> I found some motorcycle saddlebags for 20 bucks at a garage sale.View attachment 1306645
> View attachment 1306657
> 
> 
> View attachment 1306631
> 50's Buick hood ornament on the Shelby.View attachment 1306632
> Airplane from Wallmart on the Hawthorne's front fender. One Shot white enamel paint used for the pin stripes.View attachment 1306646
> 
> View attachment 1306633
> Double springers on the Monark 5 bar. View attachment 1306637
> Found a cast iron airplane in an antique shop.. .View attachment 1306639
> It helps if you keep an inventory of spare parts. . .View attachment 1306648
> View attachment 1306649
> Customs are fun. Every one of my bikes are turds. Started slaming them together in the late 50's. from curbside finds. Picked it up again 20 years ago to keep myself busy.View attachment 1306656
> Bought a set of green fenders at a swap. Built a bike around them.View attachment 1306666
> Things go better with Coke. . . 48 Huffman fenders....just in case you want to know. . .View attachment 1306670
> 41 Schwinn. Rattle can rustolium paint job on the tank. [For those of you that think that only the pro's can paint a tank] I nailed the tank to the south side of my house and left it to bake in the hot sun the entire summer, to fade the paint to match the original bike's finish. View attachment 1306676
> 
> The wife a I went to Hawaii. . . thus, the "Tiki" bike.
> View attachment 1306680 . . . the wife. God, I love that woman of mine. . .View attachment 1306682
> The "General." Stock Rollfast with 1950 Shelby springer.
> 
> To build custom bikes you don't need expensive tools. Just imagination.
> 
> View attachment 1306625
> My neighbor, Brian. Brian's the dog.
> View attachment 1306674
> Me on the Phantom. No custom there.



Love your creativity man! You've got quite the collection!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I have one of these Wyandotte machine guns with no legs in poor condition I may someday put on my DX. you crank the crank and it pops. pop pop pop. 






...or maybe a cool airplane on the fender...


----------



## Superman1984

Skill saw blades; I have some I am going to use for chain ring art, leaving a lot of the teeth on, some I may take every other tooth off, & I have 1 diamond cutting mason blade that I bet will Bling for either the crank or a rear hub. All worn out repurposed. If you want you can take a router with a metal bit & carefully cut designs or even stencil them.


----------



## Rusty Zipper

I'm over on the Rat Rod Bikes Forum and it is great for me. I know I am going to enjoy this one just as much. Be Well, Rusty Zipper.


----------



## Superman1984

Drilled every other hole larger for now & starting to work on cleaning it more. Debating bolts or spikes through the smaller holes once I polish 1 side & paint the other. Can always change it up with a little bit of effort for either a front hub design or a chain ring guard piece as stated before. Skill Saw blade will be worked on along with this but I am making my dad a double headed hatchet out of 1 hopefully.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Tinker, for love of all that's holy chop down those "tree of heaven" seedlings! They are the tree zebra mussels of the midwest!


----------



## AndyA

I carved a sandpiper decoy as a fender ornament for a Schwinn Fiesta. It was bought by a surfer. How appropriate.


----------



## Dbubbleguy

I was looking for a way to mount a repop headlight on my front fender. I used the base of a door stop ( removed the drop bar)...


----------



## Greg M

Clever


----------



## Hukah

This is parts from a flashlight they had on conrail train yards (my buddy, rest his soul, retired from there).
I thought the star was cool and I'm trying to figure out a way to use these parts.
Yeah, my phone photo skills need sharpening.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Hukah said:


> This is parts from a flashlight they had on conrail train yards (my buddy, rest his soul, retired from there).
> I thought the star was cool and I'm trying to figure out a way to use these parts.
> Yeah, my phone photo skills need sharpening.
> 
> View attachment 1327440
> 
> View attachment 1327441
> 
> View attachment 1327442



I think it'd be awesome to see that flashlight and that star piece on a bike! Maybe you could do it as a tribute to your friend.


----------



## Hukah

"Maybe you could do it as a tribute to your friend."
You know, I hadn't really "gone there" yet, but now I'm inspired again.
Thanks BFTD. I have an idea, I just have to work out the bugs.


----------



## Hukah

these are emblems for a chrysler. Decent metal pieces.
I have four of them.
I was thinking about axle caps?
Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Hukah

these are for a chrysler too. I'm not fond of them but they might come in handy.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Hukah said:


> these are emblems for a chrysler. Decent metal pieces.
> I have four of them.
> I was thinking about axle caps?
> Anybody have any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 1327683
> 
> View attachment 1327684





Hukah said:


> these are for a chrysler too. I'm not fond of them but they might come in handy.
> 
> View attachment 1327688



I think those would make great axle caps! Have you also considered using them as tank decor?


----------



## Hukah

Bike from the Dead said:


> ..Have you also considered using them as tank decor?



I hadn't but yeah, i can especially see those pentagrams working somewhere like that.
Thanks.


----------



## Rusty Zipper

I consider them five point stars, pentagrams? Anyway a bike tank would look good with stars. Nice touch to any tank. RZ.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I got this Huffy and someone put Ford V-8 emblems on the tank. I love it all my car buddies do to.


----------



## the tinker

Andrew Gorman said:


> Tinker, for love of all that's holy chop down those "tree of heaven" seedlings! They are the tree zebra mussels of the midwest!



They're not "Tree of Heaven," which is another Chinese invasive import. Neither are they poisonous or cause any allergic reaction. What you see is Staghorn Sumac, a  non-invasive shrub, native to the midwestern United States. It's an aggressive shrub, but not in any way invasive, and although it looks similar to the Tree of Heaven, [ sometimes referred to as "tree of hell" ] it's not related to it.  It's a beautiful shrub in the fall [as you can see] and is easy to control if you keep an eye on it. The problem arises when it's left alone, it spreads out. Kinda like our bike collections. The name "Pink Lemonade" was derived from the use of this shrub's red berries to make a lemonade-like drink.  I'll send you some small plants, and you'll thank me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Not so concerned about the sumac ,more so concerned about when you having a sale on springer forks. Haha


the tinker said:


> They're not "Tree of Heaven," which is another Chinese invasive import. Neither are they poisonous or cause any allergic reaction. What you see is Staghorn Sumac, a  non-invasive shrub, native to the midwestern United States. It's an aggressive shrub, but not in any way invasive, and although it looks similar to the Tree of Heaven, [ sometimes referred to as "tree of hell" ] it's not related to it.  It's a beautiful shrub in the fall [as you can see] and is easy to control if you keep an eye on it. The problem arises when it's left alone, it spreads out. Kinda like our bike collections. The name "Pink Lemonade" was derived from the use of this shrub's red berries to make a lemonade-like drink.  I'll send you some small plants, and you'll thank me.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I've actually made sumac lemonade and liked it! Thank you for the clarification. Trees of Heaven are bad.


----------



## Hukah

the tinker said:


> They're not "Tree of Heaven," which is another Chinese invasive import. Neither are they poisonous or cause any allergic reaction. What you see is Staghorn Sumac, a  non-invasive shrub, native to the midwestern United States. It's an aggressive shrub, but not in any way invasive, and although it looks similar to the Tree of Heaven, [ sometimes referred to as "tree of hell" ] it's not related to it.  It's a beautiful shrub in the fall [as you can see] and is easy to control if you keep an eye on it. The problem arises when it's left alone, it spreads out. Kinda like our bike collections. The name "Pink Lemonade" was derived from the use of this shrub's red berries to make a lemonade-like drink.  I'll send you some small plants, and you'll thank me.



I've been looking for a young specimen in the lots around me for a long time.
I have a great yard set up (retains water for a while; big duckweed area) that is just begging for one or more.


----------



## the tinker

Sumac does not like wet areas.  It's roots stay close to the surface, usually no deeper than 5-6 inches.  It likes sunny hillsides. It will do fine in flat areas, as long as it's in open sun and well drained. Extremely hard to start by seeds, don't even bother. Why folks hate it so much is, that it sends out runners. It will pop up on the other side of your yard. You just have mow it down. If you like having a perfect lawn, don't plant sumac. If your yard is rural, it's It's nice.


----------



## Rusty Zipper

My neighbor dumps his drainage water on my yard so I maintain a ditch and send it to another part of HIS property. He has a fence and other screening so he doesn't have to look at my yard. would like to have Sumac for him to look at and get his blood pressure high. I like the natural way it grows and can deal with the runners growing into my garden. The two other main benefits are the fall foliage and the pink tea made from the seed heads. When you gather them for tea be sure to NOT lose the hairy fibers on the seeds. They carry the pink tea flavor and lots of the vitamin C. I think I have a reason to grow Sumac but as said here it is difficult to grow from seed. One day I will go and harvest some rhizomes from the road side. Be Well,


----------



## Hukah

Rusty Zipper said:


> My neighbor dumps his drainage water on my yard so I maintain a ditch and send it to another part of HIS property. He has a fence and other screening so he doesn't have to look at my yard. would like to have Sumac for him to look at and get his blood pressure high. I like the natural way it grows and can deal with the runners growing into my garden. The two other main benefits are the fall foliage and the pink tea made from the seed heads. When you gather them for tea be sure to NOT lose the hairy fibers on the seeds. They carry the pink tea flavor and lots of the vitamin C. I think I have a reason to grow Sumac but as said here it is difficult to grow from seed. One day I will go and harvest some rhizomes from the road side. Be Well,



I've been looking for a place to scavenge one or two for a couple of years now with no luck.
This thread kicked me in the behind so I just bought two 3-4 foot bare root plants to be delivered in the Spring.


----------



## Rusty Zipper

That's cool can you share the web site? Thanks and Be Well, RZ.


----------



## Hukah

Rusty Zipper said:


> That's cool can you share the web site? Thanks and Be Well, RZ.



You bet; 








						Sumac Trees Rhus Copallinum For Sale - Save 80% Direct
					

Sumac Trees Rhus copallinum can grow 10-15 ft tall. Vibrant leaves in the fall and grows in well drained soil. They require full sun or partial shade. Zones 3-9




					www.tnnursery.net


----------



## Rusty Zipper

Thanks for that Hukah. Be Well, RZ.


----------



## the tinker

Had sumac in the back yard of my first house, about ten feet into my lot line. I planted it, and about 10 years later, the neighbor behind me knocks on my back door and asks, "What the heck is that stuff you got growing in your back yard?" He was really pissed. He showed me where shoots of it were coming up in his yard, about 30 feet away from my sumac. The stuff does spread. I had a nice thick patch of it. Later that year, every bit of it died and never came back. I know for certain that he poisoned it. He was that kind of guy. I let it go, but I was pissed. He also bitched about the antique cars I kept. Constant complaining. I was working on a stockcar inside my garage, welding up the cage. He came over bitchen and I finally had enough and told him to stay away from me. Never bothered me again., but I know the little sneak killed my sumac. I mind my own business, but neighbors sometimes don't understand anything but baseball, football, and a perfect lawn. They need a hobby.


----------



## Retro Flutter

My custom 3 Speed shifter, made out of PVC pipe, threaded rod and a glass doorknob. It'll soon be on my 1962 Skyrider. Oh and the brass "13" tag I'm not sure what it's from but I liked it...


----------



## Pedalpat

👍


----------



## Pedalpat

Wood armrest off a Broken futon frame . Making my false gastank out of it .


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Pedalpat said:


> Wood armrest off a Broken futon frame . Making my false gastank out of it .
> 
> View attachment 1636136



Good idea! I've used wood scraps I got for free off Craigslist and Marketplace to make custom tanks for my bikes, so I think you've got a winning plan to repurpose that wood there!


----------



## Gimletbikes

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I like using things for their unintended purpose on custom bikes!! That's why I am always picking up unusual things I find on my wanderings.View attachment 1306302
> 
> The business end of a silver serving fork was used to attach the front of the rear fender on my 1919 Mead for example...



I love the fork fender bracket. This is brilliant!


----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish




----------



## volksboy57

Cool thread! I have this zeppelin car that I eventually want to put a light in.


----------



## ian

volksboy57 said:


> Cool thread! I have this zeppelin car that I eventually want to put a light in.
> View attachment 1638337
> View attachment 1638338



That's way cool!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

volksboy57 said:


> Cool thread! I have this zeppelin car that I eventually want to put a light in.
> View attachment 1638337
> View attachment 1638338



That's awesome!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

catfish said:


> View attachment 1638293





catfish said:


> View attachment 1638295



I can already see where you're going with the car parts in the first picture, but what is that in the 2nd picture, and how would you use it on a bike?


----------



## Hukah

volksboy57 said:


> Cool thread! I have this zeppelin car that I eventually want to put a light in.
> View attachment 1638337
> View attachment 1638338



That is too cool.
Great idea too.


----------



## catfish

Bike from the Dead said:


> I can already see where you're going with the car parts in the first picture, but what is that in the 2nd picture, and how would you use it on a bike?



Ring of fire hub cab for a H-D front rim.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

volksboy57 said:


> Cool thread! I have this zeppelin car that I eventually want to put a light in.



I have one of those too- had not thought of it as a fender light before... Time to make a mold and a few copies in my copious free time.  Maybe replace the grill with a clear part as well?  Neat idea!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Gimletbikes said:


> I love the fork fender bracket. This is brilliant!





I don't know about brilliant. 🤣  Just using stuff picked up while walking around to make things work.🤓


----------



## Kato

For a car but fit perfect in the holes on the front fender........


----------



## Lonestar

I have this little guy I want to mount somewhere on something...just haven't decided what bike or where...


----------



## Billythekid

@Lonestar I hope it’s a “poopty” looking bike you put it on. I picture a nice rusty rat rod and then you park it right next to some beautiful restored bikes at a show I would laugh if I saw that


----------



## Gully

Got this refreshing can of Grainbelt!  Used an old pump mount for a bottom support and a WWII surplus strap.


----------



## MrMonark13

1920’s Stewart - Warner klaxon horn for Ford model T. Scares people on the bike path! 🤣


----------



## Astroyama

In Honor, A pretty flattened Sturgis Motorcycle Museum stamped Penny, and classic glass marbles for my torpedo tail-light utilized to enhance my custom aviation (B-1 Bomber) inspired pin stripe seat. Complete with classic Cat's-Eye after burner LED lighting.     While living in Sturgis SoDakota, the B-1 flight path from Ellsworth Air Force base was right over the city in route the Wyoming target range almost on the daily.  As well as, the annual scheduled low-fly-by during each years Sturgis Motorcycle Rally   Thanks be to ALL who Served, as I'm proud to Live in the Land of the Free!  SALUTE-God Speed~


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Hi! 
 Sweet thread! I used a 40’s-50’s 5” fog light on my 96 Dyno coaster. Found some cheap diamond hole saws and drilled out the back of the bulb and installed some led’s with a 9 volt and switch in the housing


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Used a bunch of non bicycle parts on this one! Used an old spot light housing with a Harley fog light and 40’s style visor for the front light. One of the overload springs from our 46 international. Back half of a mountain bike. Skull key chain fob with peacock feather ear rings on the top. 32 ford tail light housing and stand. Drive shaft tube and flat bar for the tank.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Used a 59 Impala fender spear on the front fender of my 54 phantom


----------



## Joaquin Suave

Authentic Glass Eye hub cleaner:





Rescue Gear:


----------



## Joaquin Suave

Authentic Glass Eye Stem:


----------



## Rustngrease

Ratty shop stool


----------



## Joaquin Suave

The front and rear lights, switches came from an old "block battery" flashlight.

Kinda like this:






Top


----------

